# CPU-z Benchmark challenge 2.0 (single / multi core competition)



## storm-chaser (Feb 15, 2021)

No Guarantees that I will be able to keep the updates current, but if we get enough interest I will post up a leaderboard like we had before, like this:





I know we have done this before, and that got mucked up, but I'd really like to see how the newest generations of intel / AMD processors have changed the compute processing power landscape. Lets stay respectful and see what ya got! If you've got some of the newer processors in particular, I am interested in your results. But all are welcome to complete. Except old and slow laptops, for obvious reasons.

Very simple, run the CPU z "bench" tab and post that screenshot here - included in the snip should be the initial tab for system spec. Your result should look nearly identical to what I have listed below... Thanks!

You can compete for single or multi core results

**************************
CPU...…….2x Intel Xeon E5 2673s @ 3.6 all core + 4.0GHz single core turbo
Memory...64GB Octal channel DDR3 @1866mhz













*************************
*So, it appears the benchmark engine that CPU z is using has not changed since the 1.91x release.* In other words, releases going back to 1.91x can be used here and we will still get all the required data. That being said, any benchmarks NOT running the 17.01.64 engine will be disallowed. As you can see see my 1.91 release from above and my 1.95 release from today use the same benchmark engine (17.01.64) so they are both allowed.


----------



## Fouquin (Feb 15, 2021)

Please define the software version since your snips show two different versions of CPU-Z, and which Benchmark version is required for a valid entry.

CPU-Z 1.95 with a whack ton of new features and hardware support just released, that would be a good one to set as the required version.


----------



## Det0x (Feb 15, 2021)

AMD Ryzen 9 5950X @ 4798.88 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[dl125q] Validated Dump by ERLEND (2021-01-23 01:00:38) - MB: Asus ROG CROSSHAIR VIII HERO (WI-FI) - RAM: 32768 MB




					valid.x86.fr
				




@ storm-chaser

I have also made a submissions in the userbenchmark thread if u want to update that thread also


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 16, 2021)

Fouquin said:


> Please define the software version since your snips show two different versions of CPU-Z, and which Benchmark version is required for a valid entry.
> 
> CPU-Z 1.95 with a whack ton of new features and hardware support just released, that would be a good one to set as the required version.


So, it appears the benchmark engine that CPU z is using has not changed since the 1.91x release. In other words, releases going back to 1.91x can be used here and we will still get all the required data. That being said, any benchmarks NOT running the 17.01.64 engine will be disallowed. As you can see see my 1.91 release from above and my 1.95 release from today use the same benchmark engine (17.01.64) so they are both allowed.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 17, 2021)

This was a killer overclock session. I beat my highest single core result by a good 10 points!







Det0x said:


> View attachment 188512
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you won the competition lol



Det0x said:


> @ storm-chaser
> 
> I have also made a submissions in the userbenchmark thread if u want to update that thread also



Im lacking dual monitor support at the moment and with only a single screen it's much more time consuming... but wont be like that forever.


----------

